# Never Have I Ever …



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 21, 2019)

Shoveled Snow, until today!







Oh my gravy all over my two scoop rice, that’s OMG! in my world.
So far, from 1130p last night up until 330p this afternoon, we have accumulated
NINE INCHES of snow.
This may sound like nothing to some of the group,
but `member, _*I’m from HAWAII*_, I hadn’t even SEEN snow
until we moved here to the ‘Mainland’.
DH and I are sharing in the shoveling duties, so that we are both as
soar and achy together. 
NO WHINING!


----------



## roadfix (Feb 21, 2019)

Well, at least you had a snow shovel handy...


----------



## JustJoel (Feb 21, 2019)

Man, you got dumped on!

It snowed all night here, and we’ll into morning, but the snow didn’t accumulate in the valley. All of the surrounding mountains were blanketed though. I’d say down to about 2500 ft elevation. The valley’s a little lower.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 21, 2019)

Holy cow, kgirl!  Snow is so pretty when it first falls, but not so much when it gets all muddy and slushy...


----------



## buckytom (Feb 21, 2019)

They says Inuits have 50 or more words for snow.

I think 42 of them are curses.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 21, 2019)

....


----------



## rodentraiser (Feb 22, 2019)

This was our parking lot a week or so back. I sympathize with you. Any luck it will melt in a week like ours did?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 22, 2019)

9 inches of snow in one go is nothing to sneeze at. Doubly snow if you don't usually get snow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2019)

I bought a cordless electric shovel (Snow Joe).  I finally get to try it out this morning.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 22, 2019)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I bought a cordless electric shovel (Snow Joe).  I finally get to try it out this morning.



Had to Google that... Pretty cool...  

Ross


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 22, 2019)

taxlady said:


> 9 inches of snow in one go is nothing to sneeze at. Doubly snow if you don't usually get snow.


Absolutely..I've got no use for the stuff..


----------



## taxlady (Feb 22, 2019)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I bought a cordless electric shovel (Snow Joe).  I finally get to try it out this morning.


Never heard of this before. Sounds nifty. I would love to hear all about it after you try it out.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 22, 2019)

*Never Have I Ever ...*

… built a for real Snowman, until today!!!






I'm sure that I didn't do it right,
but it sure was FUN!!!

DH was napping and I just couldn't stay inside any longer,
so I did not get any in-service training in this matter,
but he said it looked good and that
we'll make another one tomorrow out front


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 22, 2019)

… and still another one …

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0r6Sl0luAGE

My first Snow Plow  FINALLY!
I was getting a little concerned that
we'd be stuck for a week.
We've kept the drive and walkways pretty much
snow-free, but the roads in our area hadn't 
been plowed until this afternoon.
So we finished off the job and cleared the
end of the drive.
I think we'll stay put until the sun comes out to 
de-ice the roads though.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 22, 2019)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I bought a *cordless electric shovel (Snow Joe)*.  I finally get to try it out this morning.



I showed this to DH and he exclaimed, 
"If we need one of those, we're moving back to Hawaii!"


----------



## taxlady (Feb 22, 2019)

Not bad for a first try Kgirl. But, it does remind me of this (NSFW): https://gagmemes.blogspot.com/2019/02/make-sure-you-destroy-your-dalek.html


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 22, 2019)

um...   

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 22, 2019)

roadfix said:


> *Well, at least you had a snow shovel handy*...



You bet *RF* !
After the last snow we had earlier this month,
I insisted that we buy one.  
Best $7 I ever spent!




taxlady said:


> 9 inches of snow in one go is nothing to sneeze at. Doubly snow if* you don't usually get snow*.


*Taxy*, we get a little here "in the middle of the desert", but nothing like THIS!
We read in the newspaper this morning that they haven't had a snow storm like this since 1967!


[sorry for the sideways photo... I gotta `member not to do that]
We got another 5 1/2 inches overnight and 2 more during the day today.  It looks like we're done, I hope … fingers crossed


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 22, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Holy cow, kgirl!  *Snow is so pretty* when it first falls, but not so much when it gets all muddy and slushy...



I love snow Cheryl


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 22, 2019)

*K-Girl*, you are having WAY too much fun with this snow thing.  BTW, make sure the next "snowperson" gets a waist and a neck.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 23, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> … built a for real Snowman, until today!!!
> 
> View attachment 33749
> 
> ...



A bit of a snow blob, but not bad for a first time.

We get snow here every few years. Nobody shovels it, except from my 86-year-old neighbor. I used to beg her not to do it, but now I just let her go. I'm not going to do it. We neighbors offer to get her mail and bring it to the door, but she insists on shoveling the walkways _*and*_ the driveway. She's not going anywhere, since the streets down't get plowed, so why shovel the driveway? 

The last significant snow we got was about 7 inches in my part of Dallas. I still had my A6 allroad, so I had fun driving the country roads playing "snowplow." That's how I got my favorite snow photo (below). It hasn't snowed since I got my MINI, and if it does, I'm staying home. 

CD

.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 23, 2019)

I just found this on my computer. Someone made this "Mexican" snowman a few blocks from my house. It was a "legal" snowman, since it was born in "Merca." 

CD

.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 23, 2019)

caseydog said:


> I just found this on my computer. Someone made this "Mexican" snowman a few blocks from my house. It was a "legal" snowman, since it was born in "Merca."
> 
> CD
> 
> .


Love it!!!!

I also love looking at all these beautiful pictures of snow. Thank you everyone from someone that is tired of seeing the same ol', same ol' every day. I hope you all with the "FOUR SEASONS" appreciate them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 23, 2019)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I bought a cordless electric shovel (Snow Joe).  I finally get to try it out this morning.





taxlady said:


> Never heard of this before. Sounds nifty. I would love to hear all about it after you try it out.



The snow we got was 4 inches of huge fluffy flakes, using the "shovel" just tossed it in the air and it whirled around back on the sidewalk.  Finished the job with a broom. It will do better with a heavy, wet snow.



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I showed this to DH and he exclaimed,
> "If we need one of those, we're moving back to Hawaii!"



In my case I am not allowed to shovel snow (heart patient), and a snow blower is too big, I thought this would be perfect for my small walk.  Starting to think I would have been better off with a cordless leaf blower.

Will try the shovel again when we get a heavier snow.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 23, 2019)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The snow we got was 4 inches of *huge fluffy flakes,* using the "shovel" just tossed it in the air and it whirled around back on the sidewalk.  Finished the job with a broom. It will do better with a heavy, wet snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Our snow fall was the same, big, fluffy flakes and I said the same thing, let's use the leaf blower!

Miss Neighbor-Across-The-Street is from California had NEVER seen anything like this.  She sent me a text and asked why we were shoveling snow, "what's the point? I don't get it."

Well, today she sent me another text, asking if she could borrow our shovel so she could clear her drive and get out; she was out of dog food!

DH and I "suited up" and went across the street to dig her out 

She had never shoveled snow and took a turn; between the three of us, we knocked it out in an hour and a half.

Ice had formed under the snow, so I went and got my trusty steel bow rake to break it up and then shovel, smart, yeah me


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 23, 2019)

*What Is Your Never Have I Ever... ?*

So that's my adventure, 
how about you?
What is it that you've Never Have I Ever ... until now?


----------



## cookieee (Feb 23, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> So that's my adventure,
> how about you?
> What is it that you've Never Have I Ever ... until now?



Never have I ever been to Hawaii, but I love that show "Hawaii 5-0" What do you think of it?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 23, 2019)

cookieee said:


> Never have I ever been to Hawaii, but I love that show *"Hawaii 5-0" What do you think of it?*



Well *cookieee*, I've watched the "new" 5-0 and made it through about 15 minutes of the first show and then changed the channel ... 

The scenery shots are OUT OF THIS WORLD beautiful!
We sat there, "... HEH! That's ..." the whole time. 

As in the "original" 5-0, nobody can act their way out of a paper shack 

I must say though, Jack Lord was one of my patients, super nice man.

And as to going to Hawaii, take a boat-load of money... it's _WAY_ expensive (as I finalize our trip back home soon )


[the view from the apartment that we rent in Honolulu]

We have found that it's a better deal to stay a month, rent a condo, eat in a lot and get a rent-a-car, but that's our experience, you make your own.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 24, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> So that's my adventure,
> how about you?
> *What is it that you've Never Have I Ever ...* until now?



Oh, this could be a fun thread.  

 Never have I ever....been to Hawaii, or shoveled snow....so far....


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 24, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Oh, this could be a fun thread.
> 
> Never have I ever....been to Hawaii, or *shoveled snow*....so far....



*Cheryl*, you can come out here and help 

There's still loads of folks that need to be dug out.
Either they're elderly or have medical reasons 
that prohibit them from shoveling snow.
You'd think that the teenagers in the area would be going door to door
asking if people wanted to pay to have their drives cleared … 
DH said that's him and his buddies would do after every snow storm.
He said back in the day they'd get $10-12 each kid and that was 
when that was a lot of money to a 12 year old


----------



## Vinylhanger (Feb 25, 2019)

We got about a foot last night and today.  Cold, wet and very heavy.  We usually might get an inch or two.

The dog wants to go play, but snow and tree limbs are dropping all over.


----------



## rodentraiser (Mar 1, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Our snow fall was the same, big, fluffy flakes and I said the same thing, let's use the leaf blower!
> 
> Miss Neighbor-Across-The-Street is from California had NEVER seen anything like this.  She sent me a text and asked why we were shoveling snow, "what's the point? I don't get it."
> 
> ...



I was the same way. I had a friend living in PA who would moan and groan about shoveling his walkway out and when we had our snow here back in 2004, I just walked a path through it twice a day and kept it down that way. Couldn't figure out why anyone would shovel. We had 15" that year. But I will admit, my driveway was about the length of my truck then and if I couldn't get my truck out of the driveway, there would be too much snow on the road to go anywhere anyway.

I finally figured out why I couldn't get up to my lot a couple weeks ago. I found out they had had over 24" of snow up there along with a two-day power outage and on the bottom road that leads to the nearest town, there were 30+ trees that had come down on the road bringing down a lot of wires.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 26, 2019)

Never Have I Ever …



… grilled Pineapple,
no really!
Believe it or not, I am NOT
the biggest fan of Pineapple
to begin with, yup!
I was born & raised on Oahu,
Kaneohe to be specific,
and I honestly do not care
for any of the "tropical" fruits.
But I thought I'd give it a go.
Not bad, I especially liked it
with the grilled Chicken.


----------



## foodlover10 (Mar 26, 2019)

Ohhhh i wish it would snow here, we don't get snow where i live although it did snow 8 years ago, 1st time in 80 years lol, it was the middle of August and i wanted to put the christmas tree up lmao


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 26, 2019)

foodlover10 said:


> Ohhhh i wish it would snow here, _we don't get snow where i live _although it did snow 8 years ago, 1st time in 80 years lol, it was the middle of August and i wanted to put the christmas tree up lmao



Where I'm from, we NEVER get snow 
So this was all new for me


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 4, 2019)

*Never Have I Ever ...*



... gone to a Zippy's Restaurant and had an Adult Beverage
with my Chicken & Chili Plate!

This one may sound silly to y'all,
but this family restaurant in Hawaii did not serve alcohol previously
and I was just over the moon to be able to have
a beer with my favorite Zippy's food, other than at home.
The food just taste better when eaten in the restaurant.
It could also be that I do't need to do any dishes either


----------



## Addie (May 4, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Our snow fall was the same, big, fluffy flakes and I said the same thing, let's use the leaf blower!
> 
> Well, today she sent me another text, asking if she could borrow our shovel so she could clear her drive and get out; *she was out of dog food!*
> 
> ...



About 40 years ago I worked for the BPD. It was a miserable winter. The Gov. declared a "State of Emergency". No cars on the roads unless it was an emergency vehicle. Because I don't drive, I went to work by local transit. One of the officers came back to the Station House and asked me if I would be willing to help. It seems an elderly woman was going to try to walk to the store because her dog needed food. Sure. Off to the rescue I went. It seems she slipped on the snow and went under a parked car. All the officers were to large to get under the car to pull her out. After some shoveling, somehow I managed to wiggle my way under, grabbed her feet, backed my way out to where the officers could grab my feet and finish pulling both of us out. And all for dog food. Happy to do it. The officers went off and bought her a very large bag of dog food. Along with a special treat for her. She wasn't hurt in her fall. So I can understand the need for pets having their special foods during an emergency. I silently walked around for several days with a smile on my face. One old lady and her very special pet were happy.


----------



## Addie (May 4, 2019)

I have never, ever learned to drive. The first time I decided to sit behind the wheel and learn, I became so nervous, I couldn't even turn the key.

But what really convinced me to stay a pedestrian was I was a passenger in a car one night and noticed the solid yellow line down what I thought was the edge of the road and we were on a one way road. I honestly thought it was to make sure you would know where the edge of the road was and wouldn't drive off it. I aske "How come there is only one yellow line down the left side of the road and not on the right?" 

No thanks. No driving for me. I will stick to my electric scooter on the sidewalk. Much safer for everyone.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 1, 2019)

*Never Have I Ever ...*

… had a Zippy's ZipPac WITH a Beer, 
a Maui Brewing Company Bikini Blonde to more specific 


[oops, I started eating and then remembered to take a snapshot]

This was the lunch that I brought with us for our flight
from Honolulu International to Phoenix Sky Harbor
I always bring our meal on board with us!

*Zippy's is a family restaurant in Hawaii and soon in Las Vegas
-a ZipPac is their take on a Bento Box
-Maui Brewing Bikini Blonde is my hands-down fave beer in Hawaii,
and I don't really drink Beer, other than there 
-we usually fly on Hawaiian Airlines and they serve "a meal"
while in-flight, but


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 30, 2020)

*Never Have I Ever ...*



... made Ham Stock  
Ummm  well I guess I have, I just didn't know that I did 

Another, Never Have I Ever ... (which prompted this post to begin with)
Made Portuguese Bean Soup from a written recipe 
I have been ono for (that's local Hawaii speak for "really hungry for") 
it and hadn't made it in for ever!  
So I did a WWW search to jog my memory 
and came up with one that sounded kinda-sorta
like how I did it back home:

https://onolicioushawaii.com/portuguese-bean-soup/

I got loads of meat off of just two smoked Ham Hocks!
And 3 quarts of stock, more than enough for another Bean Soup, 
maybe Bean & Bacon Soup 

What's your Never Have I Ever?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 30, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> … and still another one …
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0r6Sl0luAGE
> 
> ...



Being originally from Western New York, where the only kind of weather they have is inclement, I know the snow plows aren't coming through until you finish shoveling the driveway.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 9, 2021)

*Here's A Good One ...*



How many places on this list have you been to?

There's 50 different US locales ... 
I've been to all but 19... and 10 of those are 
on our list for when we can travel again, 
without restrictions.
First up is Horseshoe Bend, we don't live all 
that far from there and have already planned
a trip to that area for later this year 

How'z about you?


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 9, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 44888
> 
> How many places on this list have you been to?
> 
> ...



We need a blank image to mark up!  Where did you find it?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 9, 2021)

Ask and you shall receive, Kathleen.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 10, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ask and you shall receive, Kathleen.
> 
> 
> View attachment 44899



Well that was easy!  

It did not have where I want to go.  I want to travel what is remaining of Route 66 starting in Chicago at the corner of Jackson and Michigan (where I have been) and ending at the Santa Monica Pier (where I have also been.)  I think it would be a fun trip to travel if not in a hurry.  

There is an awesome diner near the start of the route!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 10, 2021)

Kathleen, I've stayed in old motor inns on Route 66 between those two spots. Himself and I stopped in Tucumcari NM on the way to get Goober at the end of his freshman year of college. Goober and I stayed in one in Flagstaff when we went on his college visit. Fun, but not as comfy as modern hotels. 


My list looks like I need to do some traveling. If they had only picked a different national park near to Redwood. We've visited Sequoia, Sierra, Yosemite, and Stanislaus National Parks. And in addition to Joshua Tree, we spent a bit of time at Death Valley.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 10, 2021)

Yosemite is gorgeous.  I was surprised.that it was not on this list.

I have always found those little Mom and Pop stops enchanting.  I have been told that they were once upon a time.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 10, 2021)

Kathleen said:


> Well that was easy!
> 
> It did not have where I want to go.  I want to travel what is remaining of Route 66 starting in Chicago at the corner of Jackson and Michigan (where I have been) and ending at the Santa Monica Pier (where I have also been.)  I think it would be a fun trip to travel if not in a hurry.
> 
> There is an awesome diner near the start of the route!





Cooking Goddess said:


> Kathleen, I've stayed in old motor inns on Route 66 between those two spots. Himself and I stopped in Tucumcari NM on the way to get Goober at the end of his freshman year of college. Goober and I stayed in one in Flagstaff when we went on his college visit. Fun, but not as comfy as modern hotels.
> 
> 
> My list looks like I need to do some traveling. If they had only picked a different national park near to Redwood. We've visited Sequoia, Sierra, Yosemite, and Stanislaus National Parks. And in addition to Joshua Tree, we spent a bit of time at Death Valley.
> ...




Okay, guys, did you mark off where you have or have NOT been to?
I put dit-dots next to the places that I have not been to.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 10, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> View attachment 44901



*CG*, which hotel did you and Goober stay at in Tucumcari?
We go through there regularly; this last time we stayed
at the Motel Safari and had lunch and dinner at Del's.
We've been on different parts of Route 66, but that too is 
on our Bucket List!!! 

This is a great You Tube series on Route 66 travel, check it out!
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLO6_l08lsWOggzNbH57Mrlckm2tI0nAPZ


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 10, 2021)

As alot of you DC members already know, my husband and I
love our roads trips!

Our honeymoon was a month long car trip from Baltimore Maryland to 
Kennebunkport Maine and back again ... all off the cuff!
We made only one reservation the entire time, our first stop
in Wildwood New Jersey, only because I insisted being it 
was Labor Day weekend!  When I called the hotel directly
(this was before the age of technology ) the gal asked 
for our mailing address, and when I said Hawaii, she burst out... 
"what? you live at the beach and you're coming here?"


One of our other Bucket List trips is to see each and every
Major League Baseball Park, Fenway is one of them. 
We've been to Cooperstown (that was on our honeymoon) and
DH was in heaven!

Now, if we just had an RV we'd be set!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 10, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Okay, guys, did you mark off where you have or have NOT been to?
> I put dit-dots next to the places that I have not been to.



I marked where I have been.  Did I do it wrong?



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> As alot of you DC members already know, my husband and I
> love our roads trips!
> 
> Our honeymoon was a month long car trip from Baltimore Maryland to
> ...



Your honeymoon sounds like a ton of fun.  I love road trips.  

We knew these people who started their national park hobby on their honeymoon.  He was a photographer and took her picture (sans clothing) in the three national parks they visited after the wedding.  That kicked off the hobby, and he collected his last photo of her (still sans clothing) on their 50th wedding anniversary.  Oddly romantic....at least I thought so.  It made for lively dinner conversation!

One of my favorite trips was when we "ran away from home" one weekend.  Basically we were going to go out to dinner after a rough week.  Not being able to decide where to go, we drove...and then said, "Let's just go."  We had no destination or anything.  We ended up in Lancaster, PA.  Found a coupon a rest stop for a hotel there.  Come to find out, it was a rather upscale hotel that was being renovated.  The desk clerk was a very distinguished older man.  We did not command tons of respect with our coupon and no luggage.  

Second night had us in Wilmington, DE.  We did pick up a few toiletrie and such at a Walgreens along the way.  The Motel 6 did not bat an eye at no luggage.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 10, 2021)

I marked where I *have* been. Some of these are not on my bucket list, though, and it doesn't include some places where I would like to go. It seems skewed toward the western half of the country. And I have a feeling I couldn't manage some of these with the neuropathy in my feeet.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 10, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> I marked where I *have* been. Some of these are not on my bucket list, though, and it doesn't include some places where I would like to go. It seems skewed toward the western half of the country. And I have a feeling I couldn't manage some of these with the neuropathy in my feeet.
> 
> View attachment 44908



I also marked where I have been and several places I want to see are not listed.  Like, I would love to go to Cherry Springs National Park as one of the few International Dark Sky parks in the USA.  I think it would be so much fun to stargaze without light from local towns, etc. 

I also am not as able to hike about as I once was able to do.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 10, 2021)

Kathleen said:


> I marked where I have been.  *Did I do it wrong?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not at all! I was just a bit confused what direction you had gone 
DH and I have been to so many cool places over the years, and there's still more! 
I like your idea of 'I'm running away from home' !!!!! 
I would love to do that RIGHT NOW!! 
I love your comparison of the two hotels, that's comical.
JUST GO!  Now, if we had the RV, that's exactly what we would do ... 

This is what we'd like to own : 
https://www.rvtrader.com/listing/2016-Winnebago-View-24V-5014907017


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 10, 2021)

Kathleen said:


> Well that was easy!
> 
> *It did not have where I want to go.*  I want to travel what is remaining of Route 66 starting in Chicago at the corner of Jackson and Michigan (where I have been) and ending at the Santa Monica Pier (where I have also been.)  I think it would be a fun trip to travel if not in a hurry.
> 
> There is an awesome diner near the start of the route!



*Kathleen*, where else would you like put on your Travel Bucket List?
In fact, maybe we should start a separate thread?
Here we go:
https://www.discusscooking.com/foru...bucket-list-look-like-106363.html#post1643440


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 10, 2021)

I hope you get your RV.  My mother always wanted to get an RV and travel, but she never did.  I think Dad was reluctant.  In the end, it was one of her biggest regrets.  There is something freeing about taking your little space with you.  With the boat, that is how it feels to me.  I like having my things when we take trips around the bay, etc.  Such fun....and cooking while traveling has many perks to it as well.  

Go for it!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 11, 2021)

Friends of ours, who were neighbors up the street but we've kept in touch, did a 40-day tour of the U.S. from Oct. 8 through Nov. 16th. Their two boys were remote schooling, she's an executive with a company that had gone remote, and her hubby is Mr. Mom when he isn't running his own landscaping company. She posted photos on Facebook every day documenting their travels. Nothing like taking that remote schooling and teaching them geography, history, animal science, etc from the comforts of their borrowed camper. Somewhere north of 20 states. It was fantastic! I was jealous...



Kathleen said:


> Yosemite is gorgeous.  I was surprised.that it was not on this list...


I loved what I saw of Yosemite. We spent two days there with our son when he was between jobs and moving from CA to OH. I wrecked my knee in a photo-related accident on Day One, so I had a self spa day the next while Himself and Goober went back for more. *sigh* Kinda hard hiking while hobbling on crutches.



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Okay, guys, did you mark off where you have or have NOT been to?...


I marked where I/we have been. It's a check list, right? Not a still-gotta-check-it-off list.  



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *CG*, which hotel did you and Goober stay at in Tucumcari?...


Goober and I stayed in Flagstaff in April 1999. Himself and I stayed in Tucumcari in April or May 2000. I have no idea what either of the hotels are or if they're still in business.



GotGarlic said:


> ...It seems skewed toward the western half of the country...


That's how I felt, too. We've done the MA to AZ or CA run a number of times, but there's only so much time when you're still working - which is what Himself was doing when Goober was out west.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 21, 2021)

Never have I ever ... 





... had Friday Night Fish Fry, REALLY!!
We've lived here for just about 14 years
and this was a first.
Very good.  Not greasy, or over cooked, but just right.
DH had the Fish and I ordered Shrimp and had a bite or three
of his Cod, very nice and we're both stuffed!!!!!!


----------



## Just Cooking (May 22, 2021)

Love a good fish fry. Here in MO, I indulge in a great catfish fry, often.  

Ross


----------



## Silversage (May 22, 2021)

Never have i ever done a whole evening 'tasting menu'.  I've always wanted to, and tonight I'm doing it.  There will be 8 of us for the evening, and I have 14 different small courses.  Some are extremely modern, even over the top, like a deconstructed tomato, mango spherification, and fruit caviar.  Some will have unusual techniques or ingredients.  And a couple will be downright homey, like a miniature chicken pot pie.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Just Cooking (May 22, 2021)

Silversage, that sounds like a lot of yum and fun.

Envious.. 

Ross


----------



## taxlady (May 22, 2021)

Just Cooking said:


> Silversage, that sounds like a lot of yum and fun.
> 
> Envious..
> 
> Ross



I agree. Well, I'm envious of the guests, not the work.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 22, 2021)

Silversage said:


> Never have i ever done a whole evening* 'tasting menu'*.  I've always wanted to, and tonight I'm doing it.  There will be 8 of us for the evening, and I have 14 different small courses.  Some are extremely modern, even over the top, like a deconstructed tomato, mango spherification, and fruit caviar.  Some will have unusual techniques or ingredients.  And a couple will be downright homey, like a miniature chicken pot pie.  Wish me luck!



*SS*, I hope that you took a bunch of photos and will post everything
over here:
https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/never-have-i-ever-made-this-106273.html
I'm intrigued!
I've never eaten, nor made anything of the sort.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 22, 2021)

Or, K-Girl, Silversage could create her own thread. [emoji6] 





taxlady said:


> I agree. Well, I'm envious of the guests, not the work.


Definitely not envious of the work, but it sounds like a fabulous evening is ahead for all of you. Silversage, I like K-Girl's request for photos, but put them in your own thread so it's easy to find if someone else wants to take on a challenge like that. Also easier to find if you ever want to revisit your elegant night.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 23, 2021)

Silversage, good on you!  I've always wanted to do that.  Wanted to make it a 'group effort' though.  Nobody else got excited about it - it would have just turned into a 'pot luck' so I canned the idea.


----------



## Kathleen (May 23, 2021)

Just Cooking said:


> Love a good fish fry. Here in MO, I indulge in a great catfish fry, often.
> 
> Ross



I love fried catfish.  SO good.  And preciously few places around here that does it well.  



Silversage said:


> Never have i ever done a whole evening 'tasting menu'.  I've always wanted to, and tonight I'm doing it.  There will be 8 of us for the evening, and I have 14 different small courses.  Some are extremely modern, even over the top, like a deconstructed tomato, mango spherification, and fruit caviar.  Some will have unusual techniques or ingredients.  And a couple will be downright homey, like a miniature chicken pot pie.  Wish me luck!



Like others, I hope you took pictures and I am waiting for the review!  It sounds wonderful!


----------



## cjmmytunes (Jul 1, 2021)

Tried raw oysters - they just seem so slick and slimy.


----------

